# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.19.06 Huawei QCOM IMEI repair and more...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.06 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *QCOM tab:*  In answer to your numerous requests, we are glad to introduce ............*DIRECT UNLOCK / IMEI REPAIR* features for *Huawei Qualcomm* smartphones:  *♦ Y336 / Y336-A1
♦ Y530 / Y530-U00 / Y530-U051
♦ Y536 / Y536-A1
♦ Y538 / Y538-A1
♦ Y540 / Y540-U01
♦ Y550 / Y550-L01 / Y550-L02 / Y550-L03 / Y550-L13
♦ G615 / G615-U10
♦ G620 / G620-L72 / G620-L75
♦ G620s / G620S-L01 / G620S-L02 / G620S-L03 / G620S-UL00
♦ G621 / G621-TL00 / G621-TL00M 
♦ G630 / G630-T00 / G630-U00 / G630-U10 / G630-U20 / G630-U251 / 
G630-U30
♦ G6 / G6-L11 / G6-L22 / G6-L33 / G6-U10 / G6-U251
♦ G7 / G7-L01 / G7-L02 / G7-L11 / G7-UL10 / G7-UL20
♦ G740 / G740-L00
♦ G8 / RIO-L01 / RIO-L02 / RIO-L03 / RIO-TL00
♦ GR5 / KII-L21 / KII-L22 / KII-L23
♦ Honor 4A / SCL-AL00 
♦ Honor 4X / Che1-CL10 / Che1-CL20 / Che1-L04
♦ Honor 5X / KIW-AL10 / KIW-AL10G / KIW-AL20 / KIW-L21 / KIW-L22 / 
KIW-L23 / KIW-L24 / KIW-TL00 / KIW-TL00H / KIW-UL00
♦ Y6 / SCL-CL00 / SCL-L01 / SCL-L02 / SCL-L03 / SCL-L04 / SCL-L21 / 
SCL-L32 / SCL-TL00 / SCL-TL00H / SCL-TL10 / SCL-TL10H / SCL-U03 / 
SCL-U21 / SCL-U23 / SCL-U31*
♦ Other Huawei Qcom devices (including old series)  ............Major benefits: .............*♦ No credits ...........♦ Manufacture mode (without rooting) ...........♦ Unlimited operations ...........♦ The solution is free for Smart-Clip2  Full users (with Pack1/2/3/4 activated)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

